# USB sockets Swift Rio 325



## Phil Winfield (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi, 
We've bought a 2017 Rio and so far, so good. I'm not sure if it possible, but can the USB sockets be made to work all the time, not just with the ignition on please?
Regards
Phil


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi and welcome phil

i am sure a little wiring mod would allow this but my only problem would be that the socket would also run the motor battery down over time and the later vans are not the best for the battery holding its charge for a long time

unless you have solar or leave it on hookup to keeps both batteries topped up

are you talking about usb in the dash this if so this should be able to be connected to the permanent live behind the radio


barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Simple answer to your question yes it can be done.

If you are unsure of how to do it yourself get a professional in, it's not a difficult job.

Out of interest do you mean the cab socket(s) or the ones in the habitation area. If the later they should only be "live" when the engine *isn't* running!

Andy


----------



## NCharman (May 16, 2021)

I found some USB sockets that have an on/off switch, and wired them in to the leisure 12V. Then you have USB when you are parked, but are not trickle draining the battery all of the time.
Something like this is good: 【2 Pack】Quick Charge 3.0 Dual USB Charger Socket Waterproof 36W 12V 24V USB Outlet Fast Charge with Touch Switch & Blue LED DIY Kit for Car Boat Marine ATV Bus Truck Golf Cart and More https://amzn.eu/8Tz2Cva


Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Why go for something that does not match the rest of the installed items ?

Installing USB sockets is very easy,CBE (the manufacturers) have a good range of identical to the original equipment fitted eg









CBE 12v Twin USB Socket, CBE electircal, Caravan & Motorhome Electrical, CBE, Electrical Accessories - Grasshopper Leisure


CBE 12v Twin USB Socket The CBE 12v Twin USB socket socket is ideal for use in your caravan campervan or motorhome Ensure your electrical appliances. CBE 240v 3 pin mains socket, CBE 12v switches, CBE 12v TV Satellite sockets, CBE 1-way, 2-way, 3-way support frames. CBE fresh water and waste...




www.grasshopperleisure.co.uk


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the advantage NCharman was pointing out is that it has an On/Off switch.


----------

